# Moving to Oliva



## jeanryan (Nov 24, 2015)

My husband and I are thinking of buying a property in Oliva old town. What area is it best to buy in and are there any areas to avoid? We are visiting in December so any advice would be welcome. Thanks.


----------



## sat (Jul 20, 2008)

jeanryan said:


> ...and are there any areas to avoid?


Probably the old town....

But any advice to be given, like usual will depend in what your requirements are... does it have to be oliva, there are other areas and villages around that may offer more

Car parking can be a pain (small tight streets), as can the cockerels, cold houses, steep steps inside the houses, some of the hills, in some of the old areas.
but some old town areas can be fine.


----------



## Lolito (Aug 25, 2012)

Sat is right... Oliva old town is very pretty but very ackward to walk around, very narrow streets and all uphill. I took my mum yesterday to the old town and after 5 mins she wanted to go back as she couldn't cope with the hills, lol! I am not very familiar with the old town but I know there are parts of the old town that you need to avoid, hence why prices are so low, there are other parts really nice but the best thing is to come over and have a look for yourself, there are lots of UK immigrants living in the old part, so you'll bump into some eventually and you can ask them. 

Miramar is a very pretty village, only 2 miles away and near the beach too.


----------



## jeanryan (Nov 24, 2015)

Thank you very much for your comments. We were also considering the Villages outside of Oliva so perhaps this may be better, considering what you have said about the Old Town. Obviously won't be deciding anything until our visit so any further details welcome.


----------



## andrea1968 (Feb 27, 2014)

We have been living on the beach area of Oliva for the past five months. We are moving up to Javea next week as our son is in school there and would like to be nearer to his friends. They tend to go down the beach a lot and meet up after school so it is only fair to him that we go. He is thirteen and we felt he would struggle in the Spanish education system. We haven't spoken to any English families in Oliva, mainly retirees or holidaymakers. Here in Oliva you will find very few English speaking staff in the shops, restaurants and banks. The Sabadell bank has a bilingual lady who opened our account for us. If you are looking for the true Spain without hoards of ex-pats then you will love it here. We enjoy it and would stay but for the lack of playmates for the lad. The beach area is mainly Spanish owned holiday and second homes, out of season you can walk for miles and barely see a soul. The sandy beach is beautiful. So, for authentic Spain, Oliva, if you feel you need for the company of Brits, look more towards Javea or Denia. Good luck.


----------



## andrea1968 (Feb 27, 2014)

Oh and the house prices here are very low in comparison to across the border (Valencia/Alicante), some absolute bargains to be had.


----------



## jeanryan (Nov 24, 2015)

Thank you Andrea1968. We will be in Oliva tomorrow so will see for ourselves and I like a good bargain! Glad you like it and good luck for your move to Javea.


----------



## andrea1968 (Feb 27, 2014)

enjoy yourself jeanryan, so exciting isn't it, the U3A Oliva is a good place to make friends and ease the transition. It is for expat retirees and they have loads going on. We will move back here, once little man has flown the nest. I adore the beach here and will be visiting it often.


----------



## soyjohnward (Aug 1, 2016)

Could you tell me the areas to avoid as lots of people hint there are areas to avoid but nobody is specific

Thanks


----------



## Horlics (Sep 27, 2011)

Oliva's old town has a handful of streets that might be considered pretty, the rest are grotty.

I went into an awful tapas bar there once (on the recommendation of a friend!) and it was a Spaniard free zone, so meeting other Brits is certainly possible.

There's one reason to live in Oliva old town - cheap housing. And plenty of reasons not to.

My advice, look around. And if you don't find anywhere nicer than Oliva old town, keep looking, because you're not trying hard enough.


----------

